# Meanings of cici



## polidupion

Merhaba!!

Could anybody help me to search the different meanings of the expression "cici kiz"? and when can I use it and when I can't.

Thanks in advance 

Güle Güle!!!!!


----------



## Rallino

It is something like _sweet girl_.


----------



## polidupion

Is common to use that with every girl? I mean, if she has boyfriend or if she is married...I don't know if it's an expression used for flirting or normal expression.

Thanksss!!!


----------



## shiningstar

I, personally, wouldn't use it for a girl who has a boyfriend or if she is married. You can use the term of "sweet girl" for, in my opinion, a very young girl or teenager girl. It wouldn't be appropriate to use it commonly for every girl. Instead you can use "adorable girl" or "lovely girl" if the person in question has a boyfriend or she is married. In this case you might want to use "cici bir hanım", "cici bir bayan", etc.

I hope this helps.


----------



## polidupion

Thanks a lot shinning star!!

tesekkuler cici bir hanım!


----------



## macrotis

polidupion said:


> tesekkuler cici bir hanım!



When you're addressing someone, you say "teşekkürler, cici hanım," when you talk about her in her absence, you say "o cici bir hanım(dır)."


----------



## Black4blue

By the way, the word _cici_ sounds kind of girly and babyish.


----------



## Rallino

Black4blue said:


> By the way, the word _cici_ sounds kind of girly and babyish.


 
I couldn't agree more.


----------

